# Straw



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

I've always assumed straw not to be suitable for ferrets, yet i went out to an animal park the other day where they had ferrets (and polecats) sleeping in straw.

anyone here used straw and found it to be ok?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I have heard (no actual experience) of straw getting stuck in male ferrets delicate bits.

I have used hay.


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, poor male ferrets  

if it is fine, may use hay then, useful in winter for extra warmth  

ty


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

If you use straw make sure it is wheat straw.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have given our ferrets straw and had no probs.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

i`ve read that you shouldn`t use straw or shavings etc.. straw apparently can strangle ferrets! Saying that though my mum has always used it for her ferrets and she uses shavings too and she`s never had any problems with either..
But i`ve played it safe and bought pet towels ( microfibre ones ) and i use them for my ferrets bedding.. and hammocks they love sleeping in those!


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got some pet fleeces as they seem nice and warm, may use straw/hay in winter aswell


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

mine live in my room lol so hopefully shouldn`t have any problems keeping them warm x


----------

